# Need A All Over Print Hoodie and Sweatshirt fulfillment service



## obiebarua (Feb 16, 2016)

Is there any website like printful and print aura that do All Over Print Hoodie and Sweatshirt fulfilment. I could not find one.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The issue with all over printing on hoodies is it has to be printed before the hoodie is assembled (cut and sew). 

This process takes time and would not be a good fit with the printfuls and print auras of the world. It also doesn't lend itself to a one-off.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

It's a great concept and idea, I would love it if there was. It is true what Joe said, printing needs to be done before sewing the garment on. The only option that i know is finding a supplier who does 3d printing, and there you are looking at setting up with stock that you may not be able to sell and and upfront cost of minimum print of 100.

Do let us know if you do find a printing and fulfilment company that is cost effective, affordable, great quality...quite hard to find.


----------



## wirekick (Mar 20, 2017)

www.StraightHoodie.com 
Is the answer


----------



## wandrer (Mar 21, 2017)

hi all,

I have a larger DTG Xpress with a bed size of 44*100 inches.I may be able to do all over hoodies and sweat shirts in cut patterns and then get them stitched.There is no way one can print all over in stitched form for such garments.
Actually I am doing such projects for certain fashion designers after applying screen printing table adhesive on the steel bed.


Hope this helps!


----------



## stevem1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Galloree.com does cut and sew on demand


----------



## VarsitySwag (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you used them before?


----------



## VarsitySwag (Feb 28, 2012)

There is a whole thread on this company...Research


----------



## bodan63 (Feb 5, 2010)

Check Hidden Bay Sports. Hoodies cut and sewn. Low min. 1 pc. 
[email protected]


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it really worth doing a 1 piece cut and sew allover dtg print.


----------

